# Rugby results



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Have anybody a web address where I can see directly play results ( live ticker ) from the rugby games in S.A. ?
I have only this address to inform me : http://sport.iafrica.com/rugby/
Thank you for any support.

Frank


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Frank,

Try www.superrugby.co.za. Not sure of the live ticker, but they are normally fairly up-to-date with the scores.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie dankie Johann !!

Will see tomorrow how fast this site is.

weer dankie

Frank


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

Karoojager, there is only one SA team playing this year, the SHARKS
Mind you, I haven't looked at the bottom half of the log.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh man, I can not understand what happened this year with the Bulles
Reds 40-8 Bulls what for a disaster, I remember last year Bulls 92-3 Reds, seems this year another team will win the Super 14 trophy


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*LOG Results*



nyamazan said:


> Karoojager, there is only one SA team playing this year, the SHARKS
> Mind you, I haven't looked at the bottom half of the log.:wink:


:zipo Not speak to fast! I can see the Horns"bulls" are sticking out from the bottom with a storm"stormers" Hopefully they don't hit a speed hump. I would like to see 2 teams in the 1/4 or final.

Ek bly nog steeds 'n SHARK!! From my side they look good to take the cup just look out for WF and crusers.

GO SHARKS!!!


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Eish Frank. I fear the bulls will have to go back to the drawing board

The Sharks and Stormers are now our only hope.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Crusaders 55 Cheetahs 7


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

The big mouth Bulls supporters are extremely quiet in the office this morning.

It's also not a good day to speak to clients in Limpopo!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Blue Bulls*



ASG said:


> The big mouth Bulls supporters are extremely quiet in the office this morning.
> 
> It's also not a good day to speak to clients in Limpopo!


You know Craig when they have won they have lots to say but when they loose you do not hear a word.I am a Stormer(I can take a good beating) and Shark supporter,but support all our teams against the other teams.There is no need to get windgat after beating any team in the beginning of the season.Nothing wrong to support your team(or specific bow make),but have the balls to acknowledge when another team/bow is also good or better.We must stand together and we will be more competitive.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL OUR TEAMS!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Philip.

I'm also a Stormers and Ferrari supporter. I know the feeling of defeat very well.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Philip.
> 
> I'm also a Stormers and Ferrari supporter. I know the feeling of defeat very well.


Ferrari :thumbs_do
Mercedes :thumbs_up


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ja Frank,

The Ferrari team were terrible yesterday. In fact they haven't been hot since Shumi stopped racing.
Pity about Rubens being disqualified because of the guy with the lolipop?


----------

